# The human mind can do some strange things.



## PredFan (Feb 5, 2013)

When people talk about out of body experiences, or dream states, or things like that, it reminds me of a situation I have had on a number of occasions.

I've had three dreams that have run similarly to this one:

I was at a restaurant's bar watching a game that I wasn't really interested in. It was just on the TV in the bar. The guy next to me, whom I do not know, says something to me. I haven't the slightest clue what he's talking about but I smile and nod like I understand and he looks back at the TV so I assume my answer satisfy's him. Later, I'm now joined by my wife and brother at a table in the restaurant eating dinner, and my brother tells me about something that happened in town today. When I hear it, I suddenly fully understand what the guy at the bar was saying to me that at the time I had no clue about.

For quite a while I was perplexed about this. How, in a dream that MY mind fabricated, could I not know what was going on? How is that possible?

After pondering this for a while, I have come up with several possible explanations. I believe that in dreams, your timeline does not run in a linear flow from one thing to the next. Upon waking, your mind will sort things to the proper order when they didn't occur that way.

Another explanation would be that your mind edits things as the dream or dream-state goes along.

Once you're awake, your mind has you experiencing things in the proper order when in fact they didn't occur that way. I believe that people who experience out of body episodes, or other phenomena when sleeping have experienced exactly this.


----------



## Dante (Feb 5, 2013)

PredFan said:


> When people talk about out of body experiences, or dream states, or things like that, it reminds me of a situation I have had on a number of occasions.
> 
> I've had three dreams that have run similarly to this one:
> 
> ...



People are impressionable and some are highly gullible. Wishful thinking has people doing the dumbest of things, many things that endanger their own physical safety and well being.

You are demanding and imposing a 'proper order' and a 'linear' timeline in your explanation. What is flawed is you as you posted...you just don't see it. Why? Because you demand a proper order and a linear timeline

There is some new and sophisticated theories and papers written on dream states and the apparent derangement of people who believe they have had out of body experiences. You probably should update what you think is common knowledge about dream states  and people who believe in psychics and out of body experiences


----------



## PredFan (Feb 5, 2013)

Dante said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > When people talk about out of body experiences, or dream states, or things like that, it reminds me of a situation I have had on a number of occasions.
> ...



You misread. One of my explantions for the phenomena is that the mind arranges things from the dream state into a linear timeline when it didn't occur that way. I do not demand a linear timeline. That is only the way I percieved it.


----------



## Dante (Feb 5, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



your perceptions demands it


----------



## PredFan (Feb 5, 2013)

Dante said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Yes. But I recognise that my perception is quite likely flawed. That is one of my explanations for what I experienced. IMO, the most likely explanation.


----------



## Dante (Feb 5, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Dreams are part of us as they originate in the brain. The whole idea that Jung and others had about humankind as an organism contained inside this shell we call a body...where dreams and myth, symbolism, and metaphor play a role in balancing us out. 

I have come around to the notion that when we see ourselves as shedding the ego, we can realize we are part of all that is..part of all that is around us..we are made up of the same stuff as stars (on some level)..so what are we? Do we truly die? What part of us dies? 

perception like language is limited by what we think we know


----------



## FartyMcBragg (Feb 10, 2013)

When was abducted by an alien vehicle I was poked and probed in all orifices with all sorts of instruments. It was only with the power of the human mind that I was able to overcome the shock of how good some of those pokes and probes felt. I can now deny without compunction that I ever enjoyed any of that experimentation. 

compunction = a pricking of the conscience


----------



## Trent71 (Mar 5, 2013)

VERY interesting topic! Good read!!


----------



## LAfrique (Mar 21, 2013)

PredFan said:


> When people talk about out of body experiences, or dream states, or things like that, it reminds me of a situation I have had on a number of occasions.
> 
> I've had three dreams that have run similarly to this one:
> 
> ...




Eventually, you will discover that *you are living in world of worlds. I believe dream is simply you, the spirit you of course, at work while your flesh is resting:*

I am used to traveling to places I have never actually been in the physical realm. I have on numerous occasions surprised some folks with my presence in though public, yet closed doors meetings. Sure, most were furious and sought to harm me, but to no avail.

While some of my dreams are simply my spirit at work, some have been the result of my physical inner yearning to know certain things; thus leading to my spirit person fulfilling the desire of my physical person. I dream a lot and sometimes document very unique occurrences in my dreams.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 20, 2013)

Dreams are meaningless drivel. I have had that same experience, the mind plays tricks on us like our vision does, persistence of vision is a trick of the mind and it seems just as real.  Read "The man who mistook his wife for a hat" by Oliver Sacks.


----------



## Cenere (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't know anyone who has actually experience an out of body experience. Rather, I know people who want to experience such things and therefore convenience themselves they have. The mind is easily confused at time, so it makes sense that people will feel as if they have experienced things they haven't.


----------

